# Whacked 'em Tonight!!!!!



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I found out last night that my good friend Adam (NickAdams from the site) was going to be in town from Nashville for Thanksgiving. Since we rarely get to fish together anymore, I knew the situation called for taking a half day of work.

Got to the lake (public water) around 12:30, and had to put up with a really stiff wind...20mph constant for the first couple of hours. It was so bad at one point that we were losing ground with the trolling motor on full speed. Eventually the wind let up a little, which allowed us to locate some good ones. We ended with a total of 9 bass, including these Thanksgiving oinkers. 5.375lbs and 3.75lbs. All fish today fought REALLY hard.

Fish were taken on jigs and crankbaits. Wish I wasn't going out of town, because the bite should only get stronger over the next couple of days. I will be back out again on Sunday though. Enjoy the pics!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Monsters, after halloween??? Nice fish! No trout for you either this year


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job Mike.... Really some nice ones... I was wondering where you have been with your big fall bass.... Knew it wouldn't be long tho.

Keep them coming

GarryS


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

BOOM! Very nice Mike, I'm so jealous


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Excellent fish, congratulations!


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

Amazing day, Mike. Nearly 10 pounds worth in two fish...That's a great day for sure!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

absolutely unreal.Mike you are unbelieveable on the bass.Congrats on the catch.


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

Mike you are one crazy fisherman i dont know how you do it!! nice fish!!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job, now why couldn't we do that all weekend. There will be more to come!


----------



## Scientific Angler (Jul 12, 2007)

I think he has an aquarium full of 5lb bass that he pulls out once or twice a month. Amazing catches again.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Just think.. I fogged my motor last Sunday... Now they are saying its going to be around 55 Sunday..... Oh well... I'll just keeping looking at the great pic's you guys put up here to TEASE us with..... Once again.... GREAT JOB.

See ya
GarryS


----------



## Bass'n Jim (Jan 29, 2009)

Unbelievable! Are you sure your scale is right? Those fish look bigger than that. This gives me some motivation to get out and fish still.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice and big bass fish! Nice pics!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for all the compliments! I will be heading back out somewhere tomorrow. Hopefully the weather will be nasty. That always brings the sows out to feed.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

To those who have contacted me regarding presentations to use with these water temps, start with a bottom bait like a jig or a texas-rigged plastic. If you aren't getting many takers, try a crankbait or a jerkbait. Rattle traps can be very good right now as well, especially in lakes with weeds. 

There are many other tactics that can be effective, but the bottom line is you have to put some time in. Let the fish tell you what they want.

Good luck!


----------



## rudytwrs (Nov 26, 2009)

Great catch! We met on the lake that day. I went out today and was skunked. Best of luck Sunday.


----------



## mkombe (May 23, 2007)

Surprise, Surprise. Absolutely insane the pigs you pull out this time of year.

Great fish Mike.


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

i never understood bass fishing. you cant eat them so whats the point in catching them? because of the fight? wouldnt a sheephead or catfish have the same fight if not more and at least you can eat the cats


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

texasfisherman said:


> i never understood bass fishing. you cant eat them so whats the point in catching them? because of the fight? wouldnt a sheephead or catfish have the same fight if not more and at least you can eat the cats


Seriously dude?


Nice pigs Mike....keep em coming.


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

of course i am. whats the point in catching fish you cant eat? i know ill never waste my time and money fishing fish i cant eat. where i come from, you get laughed at if you come home with no fish after a good day fishing.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I understand keeping fish to eat. There is a pride in bringing home a good saugeye, and showing it off a little. To me there is also pride in going out, finding a fish that is fun for you to catch, and working to consistently catch them. I've probably only kept one saugeye in the last several months, but I'm trying to figure out more about the fish. It's also about picking a style of fishing that you enjoy. A lot of people don't have fun watching a bobber or tight-lining. Plus, look at the money there is in pro bass fishing as opposed to most other fish. You don't play a pickup game of basketball with your buddies for any other reason but to enjoy the sport, why can't it be that way with fishing


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey Tex. I only fish for fish I want to eat too. But I have a lot of friends who practice catch and release. Just because you fish doesn't mean you have to survive off what you catch. I know I could go to Krogers and get fish cheaper than trying to live off what I catch.

Sometimes its not what you catch but just being out there and out of the office.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

NICE HIJACK TEXASFISHERMAN!!! ENOUGH SAID


----------



## hogjerker (Apr 8, 2008)

How is the fishing at Acton Lake, fishingredhawk? My son goes to Miami, but, I have never taken my gear and tried it out.


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

Marshall said:


> NICE HIJACK TEXASFISHERMAN!!! ENOUGH SAID


thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Guys,

I really do not want this thread closed. Please, let's not stray from the intent.

Texasfisherman, you have already asked this same question and received many appropriate responses. See the thread below:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=130641


----------



## Blue McGillicutty (Nov 22, 2008)

Let's get this thread back on track...beautiful fish Hawk, you are the cold weather king! I'll be waiting to see that 8lber that you're going after.


----------



## texasfisherman (Jun 29, 2009)

sorry about that. i didnt mean to upset you bass fishermen. i was just curious and thats why i asked. Maybe ill have to give it a try for myself before i speak further on the subject. but yeah, you guys get back to the original posting...


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

fishingredhawk said:


> To those who have contacted me regarding presentations to use with these water temps, start with a bottom bait like a jig or a texas-rigged plastic. If you aren't getting many takers, try a crankbait or a jerkbait. Rattle traps can be very good right now as well, especially in lakes with weeds.
> 
> There are many other tactics that can be effective, but the bottom line is you have to put some time in. Let the fish tell you what they want.
> 
> Good luck!


Mike can tell you how he caught them, but I was in the same boat and didn't catch any delicous bass  He can whack 'em for sure!


----------



## byrnejwb (Oct 8, 2009)

Great work. Love the fall bassin!


----------

